
Ask HN: How hard is to start with iOS dev today? - ssijak
Background : I am software engineer with 10+ years of experience with multiple languages&#x2F;frameworks&#x2F;platforms. I am competent of picking new things fast.<p>So I ask this question just from the iOS platform&#x2F;ecosystem complexity side of things. How many things devs today have to tackle to make modern iOS apps with Swift and how complicated the platform is?
======
towndrunk
It's not that bad... it all depends on the effort you put into it. If you
already have a mac, open iBooks and download "App Development with Swift".
Work through the chapters and you will be up and running in no time.

